# Return to sender?



## Sleepy1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Does RTS exist in Mexico? I received a broken flash drive item from Amazon and I can't be bothered going to the post office (it's a bit far) to return it. If I just reseal it and pop it in the Correos de Mexico letter box we have outside here, will it cause an uproar? It doesn't take much with the post office people here. (´•_•`)


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I don't think that will work, but I don't know. I don't trust the Mexican post office for anything. Everything I've ever gotten from them has arrived weeks or months late and slightly mangled.

I ordered an expensive electric saw from mercado libre, and what I got last saturday was a section of automobile tail pipe, prebent in a zig-zag shape. I didn't even unwrap it. I had to get an RMA from the web site, print out the page and schlep the damn thing to fedex (on the bus no less). PITA, and I'm worried than when they get their return they will say "that's not a saw, we aren't giving you your money back!" But we'll see. I took lots of pictures with my phone...

So I think you have to go through amazon to return it. They might not even ask for it back and just send you another.


----------



## Sleepy1 (Jun 7, 2021)

eastwind said:


> I don't think that will work, but I don't know. I don't trust the Mexican post office for anything. Everything I've ever gotten from them has arrived weeks or months late and slightly mangled.
> 
> I ordered an expensive electric saw from mercado libre, and what I got last saturday was a section of automobile tail pipe, prebent in a zig-zag shape. I didn't even unwrap it. I had to get an RMA from the web site, print out the page and schlep the damn thing to fedex (on the bus no less). PITA, and I'm worried than when they get their return they will say "that's not a saw, we aren't giving you your money back!" But we'll see. I took lots of pictures with my phone...
> 
> So I think you have to go through amazon to return it. They might not even ask for it back and just send you another.


The Mexican postal services used to be really good until about 3 years ago, but yes, they're now slow and they mangle. I've had a few dodgy sellers on Mercado Libre, but I'm blocked there now because they want photographic ID all of a sudden, so adios to them. I'll check Amazon's returns process. I didn't think of that.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

mercado libre didn't ask for any photo id of me until I wanted to return something, that seemed almost reasonable to me, and anyway I had to do it at that point or give up trying to get my 9100 pesos back. After all, it could have been me who removed the packaging from my item and wrapped up the stupid exhaust pipe with it, instead of somebody at the warehouse or fedex. (It could even be that somebody at the warehouse made a legitimate mistake and picked the wrong item or got two orders confused, but I suspect fraud since it was such a cheap junk item substituted for an expensive one). So they have a reasonable interest in establishing who is claiming refunds on high priced items.

But they wouldn't take my RP card, and I had to give them my passport, and I wasn't happy about that.


----------

